# Can you identify this Copper Cookware, No Markings?



## jma3486909 (Apr 2, 2021)

Hi I found these two copper cookware pieces, but i cant find any markings? Any ideas as to who might have made these?


----------



## faizalaila (Apr 14, 2021)

that is called French copper pot, French pan


----------

